
Ask HN: How to decide between 2 startup ideas? - seancoleman
Let&#x27;s say you are interested in 2 startup ideas, both roughly equivalent in opportunity size and personal fit, but in different markets. There isn&#x27;t a factor that that makes either stand out. How would you decide which to pursue and break analysis paralysis?
======
philbo
Build a simple landing page for each idea. Put a sign-up button on each page.
Have it open a form that accepts email addresses as a way to register
interest/receive updates. See which idea is more popular.

------
sh87
I'd make a video about how each one works, put it on their own landing page
and market it like crazy. Email / signup is too high a commitment to ask from
potential customers but people seem more receptive about giving anonymous
feedback

